# Ridgid orbital reciprocating saw on sale today at HD



## Maryland Beekeeper (Nov 1, 2012)

Agree, but I prefer cordless.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I'll keep my Milwaukee with the DeWalt back up. Ridgid ranks right up there with Crapsman with me. Got some material for making a good tool in them but it was all wasted.


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Maryland Beekeeper said:


> Agree, but I prefer cordless.


I recently acquired the cordless in a 6-piece set. Haven't had a chance to use it, yet. I have an el-cheapo corded recip saw I got at Harbor Freight a couple of years ago that is OK. But there are definitely instances where a cordless tool will be a plus. -js


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Daniel Y said:


> I'll keep my Milwaukee with the DeWalt back up. Ridgid ranks right up there with Crapsman with me. Got some material for making a good tool in them but it was all wasted.


I've read a lot of user comments online, some mirrored yours. Most did not. For me, the lifetime warranty was the deciding factor. If I wind up with a lemon I'll get it replaced. And I am sure all the makers - Dewalt and Milwaukee included - have lemons in the lot. -js


----------

